
Kodak’s long-awaited Ektachrome film revival is finally here - LongTermBond007
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/26/17905868/kodak-ektachrome-analog-film-revival
======
LongTermBond007
Here's a link to their Twitter announcement:
[https://twitter.com/Kodak/status/1044526931536822275](https://twitter.com/Kodak/status/1044526931536822275)

